# [Nota difusión] PIC de 8 bit, bajo coste, bajo consumo y control de LCD integrado.



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2011)

*Microchip presenta microcontroladores PIC® de 8 bit de bajo coste con tecnología de bajo consumo eXtreme Low Power y control de LCD integrado * 





*Microchip* anuncia la ampliación de su familia de microcontroladores para LCD segmentados de 8 bit con cinco nuevos dispositivos que combinan el control de LCD de bajo coste y el consumo más bajo del mercado.
Los microcontroladores *PIC16LF190x* permiten la implementación de LCD en diseños con un consumo eficiente de energía y sensibles al coste, como dispositivos de seguridad y autenticación, tarjetas inteligentes, dispositivos médicos, electrodomésticos, llaves electrónicas y otras aplicaciones de LCD segmentados.
Estos microcontroladores, que incorporan la tecnología eXtreme Low Power (XLP), con corrientes en modo dormido a partir de sólo 20 nA y una corriente típica en modo activo de 35 µA/MHz, prolongan la vida de la batería, logran una sincronización precisa gracias a un reloj en tiempo real (RTC) y pueden controlar un LCD segmentado.

La familia *PIC16LF190x*, que incorpora la arquitectura de gama media mejorada (Enhanced) de Microchip, ofrece las funciones y las prestaciones esenciales sin acarrear el coste de los periféricos no utilizados.
El juego de funciones optimizado integra hasta 14 KB de memoria de programa Flash, hasta 512 Bytes de RAM y hasta 14 canales de convertidor A/D de 10 bit, así como comunicación serie y la capacidad de controlar hasta 116 segmentos LCD.
Los microcontroladores también incorporan la tecnología XLP para prolongar la vida de la batería así como funciones como un indicador de temperatura integrado para proporcionar compensación con la precisión del cristal, además de soporte para RTC de bajo consumo y detección de baja tensión mediante el convertidor A/D y la referencia de tensión que integra.

Los microcontroladores *PIC16LF190x* se pueden evaluar mediante el Kit de Evaluación F1 (DM164132), con un precio de 69,99 dólares, y la Plataforma de Evaluación F1 (DM164130-1), con un precio de 39,99 dólares, así como el Depurador en Circuito PICkit™ 3 (PG164130) de 44,95 dólares.

Los microcontroladores PIC16LF1902, PIC16LF1903 y PIC16LF1906 se suministran en encapsulados de 28 patillas SPDIP, SOIC, SSOP y UQFN de 4 mm x 4 mm, así como del tipo “die package”, mientras que el PIC16LF1904 y el PIC16LF1907 se entregan en encapsulados de 40 patillas PDIP y UQFN de 
5 mm x 5 mm, en “die packages” y TQFP de 44 patillas. 



​
Publicado (31/03/2011)


----------



## pandacba (Abr 1, 2011)

Como siempre en la cresta de la ola..... excelente


----------



## Nepper (Abr 2, 2011)

interesante... algún día lo tendré....


----------



## rjcotrina (Abr 2, 2011)

la verda buen tema pero falta su datasheet


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2011)

rjcotrina dijo:


> la verda buen tema pero falta su datasheet



¿ Le diste click al HiperLink ?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Que se tome el trabajo de poner esa novedad, ya es importante, no pretenderas que suba al foro la data...... creo que es pedir demasiado y ser un poquito comodo, encima puso el link, esta ahora en uno buscar más información las notas de aplicación etc. que habitualmente pone microchip en su sitio


----------



## flacojuan (Abr 4, 2011)

perfecto.......y con esos precios creo que van a subir sus ventas y por supuesto que las aplicaciones son muuuuuuuuuchisimas, gracias fogonazo por la informacion........


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Como siempre en la cresta de la ola..... excelente


 
que porrazo se va a dar cuando caiga la ola


----------

